# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #230 (12/2019)



## PCGH_Aleco (29. Oktober 2019)

Wie schnell immer die Monate vergehen! Echt unglaublich, nun denn, da sind wir wieder mit dem zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 12/2019! Hier werden eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen gelesen, analysiert und verarbeitet 

Wie immer gibt es ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 06. November 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 01. November, Ausgabe 230 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen (und natürlich wegen den Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf gepaart mit sieben Litern koffein-angereichertem Kaffee reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## RawMangoJuli (1. November 2019)

hab mich gerade gefragt was Navi 13 sein soll xD


----------



## Zwackelmann65 (2. November 2019)

Zeitung ist noch nicht angekommen, dem Inhalt nach also doch kein gr. Mainboardtest mit dem AMD 3950X. Wenn das zutrifft seid doch so nett und stellt die Tests auf den 3900X um und spendiert uns die Ergebnisse zu Weihnachtsausgabe. Der 3950X kommt wahrscheinlich erst kurz vor der Neuauflage 2020 wenn überhaupt.  Oder wisst ihr mehr und die X570er Boards kommen demnächst in Rev. (mit einem anderen Chipsatzanbieter passivgekühlt-> Wunschdenken^^ ) und da lohnt sich der Testaufwand nicht. Fragen über Fragen die einem vom Kauf abhalten...


----------



## Aladin (2. November 2019)

interessanterweise habe ich heute zwei Hefte bekommen, beide Male steht meine Adresse drauf, komische Sache


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (2. November 2019)

Aladin schrieb:


> interessanterweise habe ich heute zwei Hefte bekommen, beide Male steht meine Adresse drauf, komische Sache



Da Retoure teurer sein würde, denke ich mal, jdm in der Nachbarschaft freut sich, oder?  

Mein Abo ist noch nicht angekommen.   Thema Mainboards könnte recht interessant werden, aber für mich auch auf der Seiten von Intel. Momentan ist aber eher AMD im Fokus, klar, bei den vielen neuen interessanten Produkten, die von AMD auf den Markt geworfen worden. CPUs sind ja abgearbeitet, Mainboards sind halt wirklich das große Fragezeichen bei AMD basierten PCs.


...und egal, wie der Artikel nun sich darstellt.
Schön, dass das Thema Datenrettung und Backup wieder in den Fokus kommt. Datenspeicher sind ja mittlerweile nicht nur ausreichend groß, sondern auch verdammt schnell. Ausreden gibt es also wirklich keine mehr!
"Ungesicherte Daten sind für den User persönlich wertlos, ansonsten wären sie dem User ja den Aufwand eines Backups wert."


----------



## DedSec (2. November 2019)

Mir gefällt der relativ umfangreiche Test zu den SSD-PCIe_4.0 vs. 3.0, obwohl die Hitzeentwicklung als wichtiger Test-Parameter leider gar nicht betrachtet wurde. 
In der 11/2019 war zudem ein Einblick in Ryzen 9 3950X angekündigt ("Unser neuer CPU-Mann Dave hat rechtzeitig zu den neuen Ryzen-3000-CPUs angefangen und hat gleich ordentlich zu tun. Jetzt ist die Speerspitze mit 16 Kernen dran").
Wo ist die Umsetzung dieser vollmundigen Ankündigung? Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.
Sicher kommt jetzt der Spruch vom "Disclaimer". Vielleicht stand auch das NDA im Wege, aber das wusstest Ihr doch schon beim Druck der 11/2019er Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2019)

Ahoi,

tatsächlich ist es spätestens seit 2019 mit den tatsächlichen Launch-Dates etwas lästig. Die Hersteller lassen die Medien bis kurz vor knapp im Dunkeln, drücken sich um genaue Termine. Das ist gerade für die verbliebenen Printmedien sehr unschön, denn da gibt's feste Deadlines statt "Update" an bestehenden Artikeln. Wir sind daher gezwungen, bei vielen Dingen vorauszuschauen – was oft, aber eben nicht immer klappt. Auf RX-5500-Testmuster warten wir beispielsweise immer noch. Das kann ich so offen sagen, weil es immer noch keine Zusage dafür gibt. Ähnlich sieht es mit Intels 9900KS aus; da wurde lange nicht kommuniziert und dann hieß es plötzlich, dass wir nicht bei der ersten Sample-Fuhre dabei seien. Beim 3950X deutet sich indessen ein Happy-End an. Lange Rede: Kurzer Sinn: Wäre machen gerne alles und zur Not mit dem Einsatz vieler Überstunden, aber viele Hersteller machen's uns unmöglich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DedSec (2. November 2019)

Okay, das kann ich verstehen, aber dann solltet Ihr Eure Ankündigungen nicht in diesem Brustton der vollen Überzeugung darstellen. Der kleine Asterik dahinter, vermag diese reißerische Ankündigung nicht zu relativieren.

P.S. Ich hasse es, den Oberlehrer zu spielen, aber gestatte mir im Hinblick auf Deine Eigenschaft als "Leitender Redakteur" den Hinweis auf die geltenden Satzzeichen-Regeln. Nach den deutschen Regeln wird hinter die Grußformel (MfG) kein Komma gesetzt. Anders im anglo-amerikanischen Sprachraum. Dort wird regelmäßig hinter "with friendly regards" ein Komma gesetzt. Ich halte das für einen häufig vorkommenden Anglizismus, der sich allmählich in die deutsche Sprache einschleicht.


----------



## Palmdale (3. November 2019)

Aloha,

meine kam am Samstag an, wieder sehr erfreulich. Etwas vermisst hab ich den 9900KS Test, aber den Hintergrund hat ja @PCGH_Raff scho erläutert. 

Ich liebäugel scho länger mit einer mechanischen Tastatur, aber das für mich ausschlaggebendste Kriterium fand sich leider nicht in den Vergleichstabellen wider: wie _laut_ ist denn das Schreiben und Zocken? Ich bin da bissl empfindlich und kann lautes "Geklacker" auf den Tod nicht ab. Großraumbüros wie beim Video zum Gamestar-Umzug lassen mich grausen, nicht umsonst hab ich eine absolute Silent-Tastatur in meinem Einzelbüro. Kamma das ggf. nachliefern, wer hier die Nase vorn hätte?


----------



## Aladin (3. November 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel scho länger mit einer mechanischen Tastatur, aber das für mich ausschlaggebendste Kriterium fand sich leider nicht in den Vergleichstabellen wider: wie _laut_ ist denn das Schreiben und Zocken? Ich bin da bissl empfindlich und kann lautes "Geklacker" auf den Tod nicht ab. Großraumbüros wie beim Video zum Gamestar-Umzug lassen mich grausen, nicht umsonst hab ich eine absolute Silent-Tastatur in meinem Einzelbüro. Kamma das ggf. nachliefern, wer hier die Nase vorn hätte?



ja dass wäre für mich auch sehr wichtig, ich spiele sehr ungern mit push to talk, und dann muss ich doch mal was schnell schreiben, dann klackert es doch ganz gut 
ist für mich einer der wichtigsten Punkte eine mechanische Tastatur zuzulegen, natürlich der Preis auch, da ich geizig bin, hmm naja da ist die Auswahl eh nicht besonders gross


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. November 2019)

Habe gerade den Artikel "Der Effizienz-PC" gelesen - sehr gut. Meint ihr, es wäre möglich den Test mit einer AMD GPU zu wiederholen? Bei einem 1000€-PC ist eine RX 5700 (MSI Mech oder Sapphire Pulse) auf jeden Fall drin und die Karte zu optimieren dürfte nochmal etwas spannender/herausfordernder sein - oder nicht?!? Beim Netzteil vllt "nur" ein L11 mit 500W oder dergleichen. Dazu ein Board aus der aktuellen Max-Serie von MSI. Mich würde es interessieren, wie gut/schlecht der PC mit einer 180W-GPU dar steht. Viele der (häufig empfohlenen) GPUs haben ja eine TDP von wenigstens 180W - je nach Modell auch Richtung 220W. Von daher fänd ich den Vergleich passender. Ich habe zwar Zweifel, dass die 200W-Grenze noch gehalten werden kann, aber da die RX 5700 mehr fps liefern sollte als die GTX 1660 Ti dürfte die Effizienz immer noch gut ausfallen (hoffe ich zumindest) 

Bzgl des Navi-Tests würde ich mich noch freuen, wenn ihr iwann die XFX Thicc III Ultra in die Hände bekommt ^^


----------



## Ugh-Tech (3. November 2019)

Enttäuscht war ich (wieder mal) vom Artikel über Midi-Tower, was aber weniger an der PCGH sondern am Angebot (oder der Auswahl der Testkandidaten) liegt.
Da gibt es kompakte Tower, in die man ein halbes Dutzend Festplatten/2,5"-SSDs einbauen kann, die mit ach so variablen Innenraum beworben werden, aber es ist kein Platz für ein optisches Laufwerk, kein 5,25"- oder 3,5"-Einschub!? Dafür haben sie alle mindestens ein Glas-Seitenteil, ohne Angabe, ob es eine geschlossene Variante gibt (wahrscheinlich nicht, oder es wurde in einem von mir nicht beachteten Nebensatz erwähnt). Tut mir leid, kein Bedarf!
Ich wünsche mir (völlig retro) einen Test normaler, geschlossener, RGB-loser Tower-Gehäuse mit mindestens zwei 5,25"- und einem 3,5"-Einschub.


----------



## garfield36 (3. November 2019)

Es verursacht zwar zusätzliche Kosten, aber einige Firmen verkaufen Seitenteile aus Metall für ihre Rechner. Zumindest Rechner mit invertierbarem Mainboardtray kann man so nachrüsten, da hier das rechte Seitenteil auch auf die linke Seite passt. Bei Phanteks habe ich mal so ein Teil gekauft, obwohl diese Firma es nicht mal auf der Zubehörliste hatte. Die Kosten waren mit € 25.- überschaubar, inklusive Versand. Be quiet! verkaufte mir ein Seitenteil für das Dark Base 700 für € 15,01 inkl. Versandspesen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bzgl des Navi-Tests würde ich mich noch freuen, wenn ihr iwann die XFX Thicc III Ultra in die Hände bekommt ^^



Blame the customs. Unser Sample hängt seit zwei Wochen fest. Aber da kommt was, versprochen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. November 2019)

DedSec schrieb:


> In der 11/2019 war zudem ein Einblick in Ryzen 9 3950X angekündigt ("Unser neuer CPU-Mann Dave hat rechtzeitig zu den neuen Ryzen-3000-CPUs angefangen und hat gleich ordentlich zu tun. Jetzt ist die Speerspitze mit 16 Kernen dran").
> Wo ist die Umsetzung dieser vollmundigen Ankündigung? Ich bin sehr enttäuscht.
> Sicher kommt jetzt der Spruch vom "Disclaimer". Vielleicht stand auch das NDA im Wege, aber das wusstest Ihr doch schon beim Druck der 11/2019er Ausgabe.



Wir waren auch enttäuscht. AMD hat sich in letzter Minute umentschieden und den Launch etwas nach hinten verschoben. Das war genau ein Tag nach der Abgabe, sprich, es war bereits zu spät um noch etwas am Heft zu ändern.
Wir sind in dieser Hinsicht auch abhängig von anderen, ich kann mich daher nur entschuldigen und um Verständis bitten. 

Natürlich liefern wir die Tests der jeweilgen CPUs schnellstmöglichst nach, müssen uns aber auch an unsere eigenen Fristen halten.


----------



## Zwackelmann65 (4. November 2019)

Lüftertest,

ich gehe davon aus, das ihr auf Seite 41 die Liquid  Freezer 240 als AIO mit 4 Lüftern ansprecht. Die gibt es nicht mehr. Ich bin gespannt wann ihr einen Test zur Liquid  Freezer II 240/280/360 bringt. Nur noch 2 statt 4 Lüfter und einen Minilüfter für die VRMs (Lärm?)

Anregend möchte ich folgendes beitragen: 

1. vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll/ hilfreich die Lüftertests um einen Wattbereich zu ergänzen, also in welcher Kat. der jeweilige Lüfter besonders geeignet ist. Die Frage wäre nur ob man die Empfehlung hier auf die angegebene oder tatsächliche TDP konzentriert.     
2. ihr konzentriert euch bei den Tests ja der Fairness halber auf die TDP die die Hersteller angeben, was ich ok finde. Bei der Leistungsfähigkeit der Luftkühler halte ich es eig. für überflüssig alle Tests mit einer Wasserkühlung durchzuführen. Wie es sich bei AMD meiner Meinung nach abzeichnet wird die Temperatur der Stromversorgung weiter ein wichtiges Thema bleiben. Hier bietet eine Luftkühlung (und Test in einem geschlossenen System) wohl die wichtigeren Kundenergebnisse als einfach alles offen auf einen Tisch zu legen. Eure Argumentation dazu habe ich gelesen, aber leider seid ihr mir damit zu weit von der Realität entfernt.
Klar, ihr stellt die nackte Lüfterleistung in den Vordergrund was auch gut ist, lasst aber die weitere thermische Belastung durch eine Grafikkarte, RGBs, Speicher usw. außen vor. Die aufgewärmte Luft sollte erheblichen Einfluss haben und wird eure Tabellenwerte ordentlich durch ruckeln.

Ja ihr habt dann das Problem die Frage zu klären was ist das Normgehäuse und wie viele Lüfter sollte es haben. Aber was ist schon einfach im Leben^^. Mein Vorschlag wäre ein Miditower mit mittleren Volumen und 2 einblasenden und einem ausblasenden Lüfter und Netzteil der Goldklasse im Bereich um 700 Watt. Wenn nach 15 Min. die Luft innen dann schön bei über 40 Grad ist sieht wohl einiges anders aus. Rein synthetische Werte sind ja schön, aber auch schön geschönt.
I


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. November 2019)

DedSec schrieb:


> Okay, das kann ich verstehen, aber dann solltet Ihr Eure Ankündigungen nicht in diesem Brustton der vollen Überzeugung darstellen. Der kleine Asterik dahinter, vermag diese reißerische Ankündigung nicht zu relativieren.
> 
> P.S. Ich hasse es, den Oberlehrer zu spielen, aber gestatte mir im Hinblick auf Deine Eigenschaft als "Leitender Redakteur" den Hinweis auf die geltenden Satzzeichen-Regeln. Nach den deutschen Regeln wird hinter die Grußformel (MfG) kein Komma gesetzt. Anders im anglo-amerikanischen Sprachraum. Dort wird regelmäßig hinter "with friendly regards" ein Komma gesetzt. Ich halte das für einen häufig vorkommenden Anglizismus, der sich allmählich in die deutsche Sprache einschleicht.



Einfache Lösung:

"Moin.
_weiterer Text_" 

Bei den Ankündigungen aber wir aber mittlerweile ein echtes Problem. Die Angaben der großen Hersteller sind immer häufiger so unzuverlässig oder so stark verspätet, dass wir erst wenige Tage vor NDA-Fall wissen, das/was wir testen können. So kurz sind selbst online solide Tests kaum möglich, dafür liefern die Hersteller immer ausführlichere Leitfäden, was man denn wie testen soll und welche Ergebnisse dabei rauskommen – es mag sich jeder seinen Teil denken. Aber für einen Print-Ankündigungsbereich Aussagen über einen Zeitraum zwischen 1,5 und 5,5 Wochen nach Drucklegung machen muss, bleibt nur noch eine Lösung: Wir müssen unsere Themenplanung selbst nach Gerüchten vornehmen. Garantieren könnten wir nur die unspannenden Artikel, aber genau diese werden auch schnell um ein oder zwei Monate nach hinten verschoben, wenn AMD, Intel oder Nvidia mit einem heißen Produkt reingrätschen. Das wir Ankündigungen relativ oft trotzdem einhalten, spricht für die Qualität unserer Glaskugelleserei – aber es gibt leider keine Möglichkeit (mehr), verbindliche Aussagen zu machen.




Zwackelmann65 schrieb:


> Lüftertest,
> 
> ich gehe davon aus, das ihr auf Seite 41 die Liquid  Freezer 240 als AIO mit 4 Lüftern ansprecht. Die gibt es nicht mehr. Ich bin gespannt wann ihr einen Test zur Liquid  Freezer II 240/280/360 bringt. Nur noch 2 statt 4 Lüfter und einen Minilüfter für die VRMs (Lärm?)



Um meinem obigem Absatz gleich selbst zu widersprechen :
Am 4.12.
1,5 Wochen nach Produktionsbeginn und mitten im Kompaktwasserkühlungstest kann ich zu 99 Prozent versprechen, dass die Freezer II 240 in der 01/2019 getestet wird.



> Anregend möchte ich folgendes beitragen:
> 
> 1. vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll/ hilfreich die Lüftertests um einen Wattbereich zu ergänzen, also in welcher Kat. der jeweilige Lüfter besonders geeignet ist. Die Frage wäre nur ob man die Empfehlung hier auf die angegebene oder tatsächliche TDP konzentriert.



Eine "besondere Eignung" lässt sich nur schwer angeben. Bei gleicher Kühlleistung hängt die abführbare Abwärme von der akzeptierten CPU-Temperatur ab und hier hat jeder Anwender andere Anforderungen. Außerdem kann man auch die Kühlleistung selbst über die Lüfterdrehzahl auch variieren. Besondere Optimierungen auf verschiedene Lautheitsbereiche spreche ich, sofern vorhanden, im Fließtext an, aber für die Absoluttemperaturen empfehle ich einen Abgleich mit dem bestehenden System. Mit Ausnahme eines gekennzeichneten Spezialtests in Ausgabe 10/17 sind ALLE PCGH-CPU-Kühler-Temperaturmessungen seit der 12/2014 nach dem gleichen Verfahren vorgenommen worden und 100 Prozent vergleichbar, einschließlich aller Kompakt- und modularen Wasserkühlungs-Kits. Da sollte eigentlich jeder einen Bezugspunkt finden, von dem aus er seinen eigenen Leistungsanspruch abschätzen kann. Eben wegen dieser einzigartigen Sammlung von Referenzwerten Hege und Pflege ich das Testssystem weiterhin, obwohl es mehrfach anfragen nach Tests auf AM4 gab. (Die bei ähnlicher Verlustleistung ähnliche Ergebnisse und somit keine neuen Informationen liefern würden, aber nicht vergleichbar wären.)

Absolut, wenn man an die Temperaturspezifikationen voll ausreizt, sind übrigens alle von mir getesteten Kühler für mindestens 150 W geeignet und haben dabei sogar noch Reserven für eine Drosselung der Lüfterdrehzahl. Sonst würden sie den Testparcours gar nicht bewältigen. Zwei Probanden haben die Messung mit halbierter Drehzahl zwar nur dank winterlichen Temperaturen, offenem Fenster und voller Ausnutzung der Throtteling-Temperatur von knapp 100 °C geschafft, bei maximaler Drehzahl würde aber selbst das Tabellenschlusslicht in mäßig belüfteten Gehäusen unter 90 °C bleiben. Das ist gut genug für "geeignet" – darüber hinausgehende Eigenschaften sind Leserspezifisch und nicht objektiv angebbar.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (4. November 2019)

Habe jetzt ein 1 Jahr Abo abgeschlossen und freue mich schon auf das neue Print Medium.
Aber aus meiner Sicht hättet Ihr statt dem AM4 OC lieber mal die X570 Boards noch einmal aktuell testen sollen (Imo habt Ihr bislang alte UEFI Versionen und einen älteren Ryzen als Standard im Einsatz), auch das neue MSI MEG-X570-UNIFY klingt sehr spannend. Generell auch, was sich in Punkto "Chipsatzpropeller" bei Asrock z.B. so tut oder auch nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. November 2019)

Ahoi,

das kommt, sobald wir den 3950X im Lab haben. Spoiler: Es dauert nicht mehr lange (es sei denn, AMD macht kurzfristig einen Rückzieher). Spätestens in der Ausgabe, welche Anfang Januar erscheint, wird's einen großen Vergleichstest geben. Für das kommende Dezember-Heft (01/2020) ist die Angelegenheit recht sportlich. Wenn wir das machen, dann richtig, es hat ja lange genug gedauert. Das gilt übrigens auch für die 2070-Super-Karten, für die's schon in der 01/2020 ein Happy End geben wird. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## garfield36 (5. November 2019)

Mainboard-Tests mit aktuellen UEFI/BIOS-Versionen würden mich auch interessieren. Auf meinem X570 von Gigabyte konnte ich schon AGESA 1.0.0.4 installieren. 
Fragt sich halt nur ob ihr die Boards nochmal zum Test bekommt. Da fehlt mir irgendwie der Glaube.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. November 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Mainboard-Tests mit aktuellen UEFI/BIOS-Versionen würden mich auch interessieren. Auf meinem X570 von Gigabyte konnte ich schon AGESA 1.0.0.4 installieren.
> Fragt sich halt nur ob ihr die Boards nochmal zum Test bekommt. Da fehlt mir irgendwie der Glaube.



Die meisten Platinen habe ich mit der Begründung "ihr wollt doch nochmal aktuelle Tests, oder?" gar nicht erst zurückgeschickt. ^^
Da zu dem Zeitpunkt auch meine Partner noch dachten, dass der 3950X spätestens im August zur Verfügung steht, war das auch kein Problem. Also:
Euch erwarten definitiv Nachtests aller X570 Boards und einiger weiterer (Asus ). Nur "wann" können wir im Moment nicht sagen. Praktisch ziehen mit dem Ryzen-3000-Launch ähnliche Zustände wie bei Spielen ein: Ein neues Produkt "ist fertig", aber eigentlich muss man noch 6 Monate Patches und den ersten kostenpflichtigen DLC abwarten, ehe man eine echte Vollversion hat.


----------



## garfield36 (5. November 2019)

Nun, mein System ist soweit fertig. Auf das Board habe ich am 01.11. das neue UEFI (AGESA 1.0.0.4) aufgespielt. Ich überlege, das gesamte System hier im Forum vorzustellen.  Keine Ahnung, ob das jemand interessiert. Aber ich arbeite gerade am Feintuning.
An den Nachtests mit aktuelleren UEFI/BIOS-Versionen bin ich nach wie vor interessiert.


----------



## Khabarak (5. November 2019)

Ich bin auf den Test der G915 gespannt. €250 für ne Tastatur ist schon eine Ansage...
Leider ist Logitech wieder vom Konzept der zentralen LED in den Switches abgerückt. Die nach oben versetzte Beschriftung und nur teilweise Ausleuchtung mit deutlichem Lichthof ist so gar nicht meins...
Naja, meine G810 wird noch ein paar Jahre halten.

Edit: Auch eure Meinung zum Sennheiser Headset wird interessant.
Jayz2cents mochte es absolut nicht, weil das Mikro nicht gut klingt. Laut Sennheiser wohl eine Einschränkung der Wireless Bandbreite.
Corsair hatte ihm dann die eigenen Headsets geschickt und die fand er deutlich besser - und man kann sie auch am Kabel betreiben, was beim Sennheiser nicht geht (dafür stört dann das Ladekabel auf der Schulter, weil es leicht nach hinten raus geht).


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. November 2019)

Auf so einen Test  der erreichbaren Ram-Geschwindigkeiten mit Zen 2 und 400er oder 500er Chipsatz warte ich quasi seit Release der Ryzen 3000-Serie 
Auch der IPC-Test beglückt mein Nerd-Herz.

Ich sehe, es hat sich ein winzigkleiner Test des Alienware OLED-Monitors eingeschlichen - hier wäre super interessant, einfach mal beispielsweise  einen aktuellen LG C9 gegenzutesten. Der dürfte an den kritischen Stellen besser sein, nicht zuletzt beim Preis.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (8. November 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend,

dann noch mal etwas mehr Feedback, nachdem ich am heutigen Abend etwas zum "Schmökern" gekommen bin.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Manuel zum SSD Artikel über PCIE4.0 SSDs. 
Selten hat mir ein Artikel so viel Freude bereitet und mir aus dem Herzen gesprochen. Locker geschrieben, + "Butter bei die Fische" was Preisleistung von den SSDs angeht. Es geht ja nicht nur, auch wenn die PCGH doch eher Enthusiasten anspricht, immer um max. Leistung, sondern auch oft ganz klar um Preis/Leistung. Ich denke, die Wenigsten werden mit Spielen Ihr Geld verdienen und beim Hobby darf man auch mal 2-3 Sekunden länger warten. Das ist schon drin.

Leider hat es dafür Alexandros im Artikel über Backup und Datenrettung nicht geschafft, die in meinen Augen wirklich wichtigen Grundlagen für Backups und Datensicherung herauszuarbeiten. Leider stößt man immer wieder auf die falsche Annahme, dass ein Raid oder die Spiegelung von Daten im PC als Backup taugen. 
Ein Raid stellt nur die Verfügbarkeit von Daten sicher und reduziert den Datenverlußt durch Hardwarefehlern statistisch. Gegen Viren, , Brand, Kurschlüsse ist man dennoch nicht geschützt.
Ein Backup ist und bleibt nur ein Backup, wenn es räumlich getrennt und in gewissen Kopien vorliegt, um auch mal 1-2 Schritt zurück gehen zu können. Nicht jeder datenverlußt ist nämlich sofort ersichtlich.
Ich bin leider auch vor 4 Jahren Opfer eines Hardwarefehlers geworden und musste zu einem professionellen Datenretter greifen, wobei mir dies auch das viele Geld wert war. Auf meiner 2GB Platte waren Daten der letzten 20 Jahre inkl ältere rechner als VM usw. . Ein Backup hatte existiert, aber dies war dummerweise mal bei einer Kopieraktion für Freunde gelöscht worden. Braucht man doch eh nicht ...  Schlechter Zeitpunkt + Murphy.
Gut ist aber der Hinweis, auf einen bekannten, in Deutschland operierenden Datenretter zu greifen. Sehr viele Große gibt es nicht. Ich konnte ein Angebot an Privatkunden wahrnehmen, dass etwas günstiger war, aber nicht technisch sondern nur mit festgelegter Mindestzeit (6Wochen???) eingeschränkt war. Was habe ich geschwitzt! 

Seit dem habe ich mich intensiver mit dem Thema Backup beschäftigt und haben nun auch Backups meiner NAS, die mit Raid arbeitet. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering, dass ich Daten verliere, aber bei einem Hausbrand hilft auch kein Raid 5. Deshalb liegt ein älteres backup immer räumlich getrennt bei der Familie in einer anderen Stadt.
Aber Backup muss auch leicht , einfach und schnell sein, sonst macht man es einfach nicht. Da muss jeder für sich seine persönliche Lösung  aus Kosten, Zuverlässigkeit, Komfort, Umfang, Datenmenge und Aufwand finden. Windows hat schon gute Boardmittel, Alternativen gibt es auch gute. 
Ich persönlich habe mit eine Lösung gesucht, die sowohl auf der NAS mit Snapshots unter ZFS sehr schnell und automatisiert funktioniert und mit Windows + Linux differentielle Sicherungen ermöglicht. Man speichert praktisch nur noch Unterschiede zum Gesamtbackup. Damit halte ich auch Datenmengen und bei beschränkten Datenübertragungsraten (USB3 Platten oder 1000Mbit Netzwerk) die Backupzeit gering.

Solche Grundlagen zum Thema Backup habe ich etwas vermisst.

Der große Navi Test der Custom Designs war von mir auch sehnlichst erwartet worden. Mein Favorit, die Asus RX 5700 XT ROG Strix O8G  hat sich auch klar hervorgetan und wird mich wohl die nächsten Jahre begleiten. Hier würde ich mich freuen, wenn die nächsten Ausgaben sich noch etwas mit dem UV und damit zwangsläufig dem besseren Kühlen der Navi Karten beschäftigen. Ich finde die Karten jetzt nicht wirklich leise. Ok, Topmodelle sind  halt Stromfresser und müssen entsprechend gekühlt werden.  Evtl. bin einfach von den Mittelklassekarten der Vergangenheit verwöhnt (MSI R6850 Cyclone, Asus Strix R9 380). Beide waren/sind unhörbar im Gehäuse.  

Was den Test zu den I/O Hubs angeht,  nun ja. Da veralbert AMD den Markt gewaltig, finde ich. Es fehlt ganz klar ein  B550 I/O Hub. B450er sind oft nur billigst bestückte Platinen wie das Biostar und ein X570 ist z.zt. nicht immer die beste Lösung. Leider bleibt AMD hier ein Mittelklasse I/O Hub mit PCIE 4.0 schuldig und so muss man  als Käufer wieder Kompromisse eingehen, die eigentlich nicht notwendig sind.  Schließlich kauft man sich nicht jedes Jahr ein neues MB für 150€. Schade AMD. Danke für die Mühe an den Redakteur, hier etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen.   

Das war meine Meinung zur Ausgabe 12/2019


----------



## kmf (9. November 2019)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> meine kam am Samstag an, wieder sehr erfreulich. Etwas vermisst hab ich den 9900KS Test, aber den Hintergrund hat ja @PCGH_Raff scho erläutert.
> 
> Ich liebäugel scho länger mit einer mechanischen Tastatur, aber das für mich ausschlaggebendste Kriterium fand sich leider nicht in den Vergleichstabellen wider: wie _laut_ ist denn das Schreiben und Zocken? Ich bin da bissl empfindlich und kann lautes "Geklacker" auf den Tod nicht ab. Großraumbüros wie beim Video zum Gamestar-Umzug lassen mich grausen, nicht umsonst hab ich eine absolute Silent-Tastatur in meinem Einzelbüro. Kamma das ggf. nachliefern, wer hier die Nase vorn hätte?


Mechanische Tastaturen sind immer laut, aber lassen sich sehr einfach in "Silent-Mode" umwandeln. Frag mich, wieso die Hersteller das nicht bereits von Hause aus anbieten. Aber Achtung, neuere Mainboards haben verkürzten Tastenweg, da muss man probieren was am besten passt.
Bei Amazons China-Händlern gibt es sehr günstig Silikon O-Ringe in 30 oder 40 Shore. (~2-3€ für 100St.) Am besten passen 4x2,5 o. 5x2,5 bei den etwas langhubigeren Tasten und 4x1 oder 5x1 bei den aktuellen Kurzhubern. Ich bevorzuge die etwas engere Variante mit Innendurchmesser 4. Die O-Ringe werden über den runden Dom der Tastenkappe innen aufgezogen und verhindern als weicher Anschlagpuffer,  dass Plastik auf Plastik aufschlägt und dämpfen somit das nervende Klack-Klack-Klack-Geräusch. (Prinzip funktioniert bei allen Cherry MX-, nicht aber bei Tastaturen mit den Kailh GL-Switches)
An dem prima Schreibgefühl ändert sich durch den Umbau wenig, bzw. spürt das nach kurzer Gewöhnungszeit nicht mehr.

Zum Heft, mir gefällts gut, wenn wie aktuell immer mehr in die Tiefe gegangen und durchweg  anspruchsvolle Arbeit durch die Redakteure abgeliefert wird, auch wenn ich manches zum besseren Verständnis 2x lesen muss. Man wird halt älter ...  

Sind aber schon ein paar Granaten-Artikel in der 12er Print. 

Hat Torsten eine Tippse bekommen (sorry net bös gemeint) oder wer verbirgt sich hinter dem Kürzel "ah"? 

Eines hab ich am Heft allerdings auszusetzen - es ist viel zu schnell all.


----------



## Palmdale (9. November 2019)

kmf schrieb:


> Mechanische Tastaturen sind immer laut, aber lassen sich sehr einfach in "Silent-Mode" umwandeln. Frag mich, wieso die Hersteller das nicht bereits von Hause aus anbieten. Aber Achtung, neuere Mainboards haben verkürzten Tastenweg, da muss man probieren was am besten passt.
> Bei Amazons China-Händlern gibt es sehr günstig Silikon O-Ringe in 30 oder 40 Shore. (~2-3€ für 100St.) Am besten passen 4x2,5 o. 5x2,5 bei den etwas langhubigeren Tasten und 4x1 oder 5x1 bei den aktuellen Kurzhubern. Ich bevorzuge die etwas engere Variante mit Innendurchmesser 4. Die O-Ringe werden über den runden Dom der Tastenkappe innen aufgezogen und verhindern als weicher Anschlagpuffer,  dass Plastik auf Plastik aufschlägt und dämpfen somit das nervende Klack-Klack-Klack-Geräusch. (Prinzip funktioniert bei allen Cherry MX-, nicht aber bei Tastaturen mit den Kailh GL-Switches)
> An dem prima Schreibgefühl ändert sich durch den Umbau wenig, bzw. spürt das nach kurzer Gewöhnungszeit nicht mehr.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp und er mag ja durchaus für den geneigten Interessenten funktionieren. Allerdings widerstrebt sich mir alles, bei 200+€ für eine Tastatur da selbst Hand anlegen zu müssen, das erwarte ich von Haus aus


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2019)

Heft gefällt mir bisher sehr gut.
Hab aber auch ein paar Fehler gefunden, schaut mal beim Navi Spezial etwas genauer bei den Werten der  5700er ROG Strix und Dragon, da gibt es einige Unstimmigkeiten.
Schön wäre bei der 5700er auch die Hinzunahme des Referenzdesigns gewesen, auch mal mit gefixten Kühler und dessen Lautstärke und auch ein exemplarisches Undervolting wäre auf Basis der Ref. 5700er interessant gewesen da die Karte teils schon für 320 Euro erhältlich war und sich via Undervolting wirklich sehr leise kühlen lässt.

Für Tweaker ist die 5700er Ref ein NoBrainer wie ich finde.


----------



## -d11- (10. November 2019)

Hallo Raff,

vielen Dank für den Test zu den rx 5700 (xt). Die Gigabyte rx 5700 xt Gaming oc wurde bei euch im Labor mit relativ lauten 3,2 Sone gemessen; die sapphire rx 5700 xt Pulse mit moderateren 2,3 (oc) bzw. 2,1 Sone (Silent).

Ein paar Tage vorher habe ich mir einen Test der Kollegen von CB angeschaut. Hier (link sieht unten) ist das Ergebnis genau umgekehrt. Die Gigabyte ist etwas leiser als die Sapphire Pulse. Liegt das an der geänderten Firmware, die ihr auch eingangs im Artikel erwähnt? Der Test von CB ist nämlich schon vom 25.09. (womöglich alte Firmware)! Ein so signifikanter Unterschied kann doch nicht an den unterschiedlichen Test-und messbedingungen (Sone statt dB) liegen?!

Gigabyte Radeon RX 5700 XT Gaming OC im Test: WQHD-Benchmarks, Lautstaerke, sonstige Messungen und Fazit - ComputerBase

Danke schon mal für das Feedback! Und schade dass Gigabyte doch nicht so leise ist, wie ich es zunächst vermutet habe.


----------



## Gurdi (10. November 2019)

-d11- schrieb:


> Hallo Raff,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Test zu den rx 5700 (xt). Die Gigabyte rx 5700 xt Gaming oc wurde bei euch im Labor mit relativ lauten 3,2 Sone gemessen; die sapphire rx 5700 xt Pulse mit moderateren 2,3 (oc) bzw. 2,1 Sone (Silent).
> 
> ...



Kannst du selbst auch wieder korrigieren wenn du ein Auge auf die Kartegeworfen hast, die wird mit dem neuen Bios völlig unnötig brachial gekühlt. Eine GPU temp von 65 Grad ist schlicht überzogen für den Kühler. Die Navis können auch gut und gerne bei 75-85 rum hängen, das macht den nix.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. November 2019)

Moin!



-d11- schrieb:


> Hallo Raff,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Test zu den rx 5700 (xt). Die Gigabyte rx 5700 xt Gaming oc wurde bei euch im Labor mit relativ lauten 3,2 Sone gemessen; die sapphire rx 5700 xt Pulse mit moderateren 2,3 (oc) bzw. 2,1 Sone (Silent).
> 
> ...



Das liegt am alten BIOS bei den Kollegen – bei uns kam die Karte auch leiser an. Wie ich im Test ausführe, liegt das Lüfterdrehzahllimit (das unter Last erreicht wird) der neuen Firmware bei 2.400 U/min, während es bei der alten noch 2.000 sind. Das ist deutlich hörbar und soll das erhöhte Powerlimit mit niedrigeren Temperaturen kombinieren -> 3,2 statt 2,1 Sone.

Unser Test hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber dafür ist alles so aktuell und umfänglich wie menschenmöglich. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. November 2019)

kmf schrieb:


> Hat Torsten eine Tippse bekommen (sorry net bös gemeint) oder wer verbirgt sich hinter dem Kürzel "ah"?
> 
> Eines hab ich am Heft allerdings auszusetzen - es ist viel zu schnell all.



Eher umgekehrt: Das war der zweite große Test von Angelika Haase für uns (siehe Imressum), ich habe aber als Ghostwriter bei der Ausformulierung geholfen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. November 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die meisten Platinen habe ich mit der Begründung "ihr wollt doch nochmal aktuelle Tests, oder?" gar nicht erst zurückgeschickt. ^^
> Da zu dem Zeitpunkt auch meine Partner noch dachten, dass der 3950X spätestens im August zur Verfügung steht, war das auch kein Problem. Also:
> Euch erwarten definitiv Nachtests aller X570 Boards und einiger weiterer (Asus ). Nur "wann" können wir im Moment nicht sagen. Praktisch ziehen mit dem Ryzen-3000-Launch ähnliche Zustände wie bei Spielen ein: Ein neues Produkt "ist fertig", aber eigentlich muss man noch 6 Monate Patches und den ersten kostenpflichtigen DLC abwarten, ehe man eine echte Vollversion hat.



Update: Da AMD nur wenige 3950X-Samples hat und unseres vorerst an den nächsten Tester weitergegeben werden muss, können wir den X570-Nachtest erst für die Januar-Ausgabe durchführen.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (15. November 2019)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Update: Da AMD nur wenige 3950X-Samples hat und unseres vorerst an den nächsten Tester weitergegeben werden muss, können wir den X570-Nachtest erst für die Januar-Ausgabe durchführen.




Schade.

Mal was anderes:

Auf Seite 43 im aktuellen Print Mag sind Specs der eurer Ultimate-PC aufgeführt. 
Ich frage mich, wie es zu den hohen Lautstärkeunterschieden zwischen dem Ryzen 9 3900X und dem Intel Core i9-9900K Modell kommt?
Bei "Lautstärke 3D" sind es 1.4 Sone vs 0.7 Sone. Das ist doppelt so viel(!). 

-In beiden Systemen sind der selbe CPU Kühler* und die selbe Graka verbaut. Daher kann es dann wohl nicht kommen (*Den Intel gibt es noch mit dem Dark4 aber ich denke die Werte gelten für beide Kühler).

-Ein lauter Chipsatzlüfter scheidet aufgrund des X470 Boards aus beim AMD aus.

-Laut dem Stromverbrauch bei "Spiele" auf dem Einkaufsführer auf Seite 120, verbraucht der AMD dort 14 Watt weniger als der Intel.

Wie kann das AMD System dann doppelt so laut sein, wie das Intel System?
Wird der X3900 so viel heißer als der 9900K? Laut anderen Quellen, sollten dem (imo) nicht so sein.


----------



## fussel_ffb (16. November 2019)

Servus.
Zum Thema CPU Index würde ich mir einfach mal einen Phenom X6 1090T wünschen, damit mal ein direkter Vergleich zu den neuen CPU´s gemacht werden kann. Wie unterscheidet sich die Leistung, bringt SMT was und lohnt sich ein Wechsel 
Merci und macht weiter so!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. November 2019)

Moin!

Das ist zwar nicht dasselbe, aber schau doch schon mal hier rein: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Tom-.../Benchmark-Test-Release-Review-Tipps-1333798/

Das kann ein X6 einmal "am Stock" und einmal mit der Keule.

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. November 2019)

Meinem Wissen nach lassen sich einige PCGH-Parcours-Spiele auf einem Phenom mangels SSSE3-Unterstützung nicht starten. Aus dem gleichen Grund können auch für Netburst-CPUs keine vollständigen Index-Werte ermittelt werden; Core2 ist die ältestes noch 100 Prozent kompatible Architektur.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (17. November 2019)

Yep, das ist zu befürchten. Die Zahl derartiger Spiele hält sich aber meines Wissens noch in Grenzen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. November 2019)

Normalerweise bin ich immer sehr begeistert von der Aufmachung und dem informationsgehalt der PCGH-Printausgabe. Allerdings habe ich diesmal etwas zu bemängeln:
1. AM4-Mainboardvergleich: Wieso wurden keine X370/B350 mit in den Vergleich einbezogen? Gerade im Hinblick von deren Besitzern auf die Zukunfsicherheit und Weiternutzung modernerer CPUs. Siehe nutzbare Features der neuen CPU-Generationen, OC/UV, Energieverbrauch u.ä.
2. Miditower: Wenn man schon Miditower bis €220,- testet, wieso werden dann nicht auch Hersteller wie beispielsweise Antec oder InWin mit einbezogen? Wer trifft da denn die Auswahl? Oft hat man den Eindruck, es gibt nur noch Fractal oder BeQuiet, die Qualität herzustellen in der Lage sind. Was meines Erachtens zu kurz gegriffen ist.

Trotz meiner Kritik: bleibt uns bitte erhalten PCGH.
Gruß T.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. November 2019)

Zum Zeitpunkt der Testmusterauswahl waren die verfügbaren UEFIs für viele 300er Platinen vergleichsweise alt. Wir haben daher lieber 400er gewählt, damit der Artikel auch ein paar Wochen nach den Tests während des Heftverkaufes noch aktuell ist. Es gibt aber keinen funktionalen Unterschied zwischen 300er und 400er Generation, abseits der nachrangigen Behandlung beim Support.


----------



## Marcellus5000 (20. November 2019)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr etwas zu meiner Frage von 15.11.2019, 14:16 sagen könntet. Es geht mir dabei nicht um Klugscheißerei etc. Sondern ich bin jetzt verunsichert, bezüglich einer möglichen AMD Kaufentscheidung (Silent Freak).

Gruß und Dank


----------



## MadManniMan (28. November 2019)

Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Enttäuscht war ich (wieder mal) vom Artikel über Midi-Tower, was aber weniger an der PCGH sondern am Angebot (oder der Auswahl der Testkandidaten) liegt.
> Da gibt es kompakte Tower, in die man ein halbes Dutzend Festplatten/2,5"-SSDs einbauen kann, die mit ach so variablen Innenraum beworben werden, aber es ist kein Platz für ein optisches Laufwerk, kein 5,25"- oder 3,5"-Einschub!? Dafür haben sie alle mindestens ein Glas-Seitenteil, ohne Angabe, ob es eine geschlossene Variante gibt (wahrscheinlich nicht, oder es wurde in einem von mir nicht beachteten Nebensatz erwähnt). Tut mir leid, kein Bedarf!
> Ich wünsche mir (völlig retro) einen Test normaler, geschlossener, RGB-loser Tower-Gehäuse mit mindestens zwei 5,25"- und einem 3,5"-Einschub.



Da mich eigentlich nur dieser Artikel interessiert ... gibt's den auch online zu kaufen?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. November 2019)

MadManniMan schrieb:


> Da mich eigentlich nur dieser Artikel interessiert ... gibt's den auch online zu kaufen?



Den gibt es hier: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Geha...d-teure-Midi-Tower-im-Vergleichstest-1335274/


----------



## MadManniMan (28. November 2019)

Danke! Gekauft!

Gibt's irgendwo eine übersichtliche Seite, auf der alle zu den jeweiligen Ausgaben gehörenden kaufbaren Artikel geführt werden? Ich las das Inhaltsverzeichnis der 2019/12 und hab dann gesucht. Und nicht gefunden ...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. November 2019)

MadManniMan schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo eine übersichtliche Seite, auf der alle zu den jeweiligen Ausgaben gehörenden kaufbaren Artikel geführt werden?



Nicht direkt, aber hier sind alle Plus-Inhalte aufgeführt: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PCGH-Plus/
Zusätzlich findet sich oben eine Möglichkeit nach Kategorien zu sortieren.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (3. Dezember 2019)

Marcellus5000 schrieb:


> Schade.
> 
> Mal was anderes:
> 
> ...



Das liegt an den Gehäuselüftern, die Mainboards steuern die unterschiedlich an und so kommt es zum höheren Lärmpegel.


----------

